# Best indoor/outdoor kitchen boots?



## biggie-shmaltz (Monday at 12:45 PM)

Sorry if this is a repetitive thread but I did a quick search and didn’t find any threads about specifically boots in the kitchen.

I work on a golf course, sometimes on concrete, sometimes on kitchen tile, sometimes during events on marble, sometimes on grass, and sometimes on gravel.
Some shoes I’ve worn in the past are Birkenstock Tokyo supergrips, super birkis, Boston’s, and currently wearing Blundstone 550s. 
The problem I have with the blundstones is that they aren’t super slip resistant, although better than the Thursday loggers I tried for inside. They also don’t last me super long, I tend to bust holes through the upper or detach it from the sole, especially at the toe bend, which as far as I know is a death sentence for em. Love the slip on chelsea nature, and need something high enough to protect the ankles.
Any good reccs for the holy grail boot to fit all circumstances? I’ve seen Tecovas did a collab with made-in on a pair of boots, if anyone has experience with those iOS love your input as well.


----------



## stringer (Monday at 12:55 PM)

The is the best thread on the topic.






Favorite kitchen shoes?


After wearing through a pair of sanita clogs in like 5 months, I bought a other pair and added a pair of Vans as backup/paperwork day shoes. Anyone have any other favorites? I've tried so many and end up hating them all...




www.kitchenknifeforums.com





I like SAS Guardians. Very expensive but they last a long time, slip resistance is excellent, very comfortable, and they work well on any surface.


----------



## biggie-shmaltz (Monday at 1:02 PM)

Is SAS a good brand overall? If they had Chelseas I’d give em a try, I think one of my old coworkers used to wear SAS, I don’t get why they’re quite so much though, I get that they’re made in the USA, is the leather they use especially great?


----------



## stringer (Monday at 1:31 PM)

biggie-shmaltz said:


> Is SAS a good brand overall? If they had Chelseas I’d give em a try, I think one of my old coworkers used to wear SAS, I don’t get why they’re quite so much though, I get that they’re made in the USA, is the leather they use especially great?


I have really bad feet and ankle issues. About a year ago I had several arthritic bones in one ankle removed and replaced with screws and wires and a compression staple. Mostly I can only wear specialty orthopedic shoes. The SAS are the only slip resistant shoes I have found that are as comfortable for me as my orthopedic sneakers. And compared to orthopedic shoes the prices are reasonable. The leather is good quality. It's is heavy duty but still breathes. I always end up wearing out the soles before the leather.


----------



## stringer (Monday at 1:33 PM)

stringer said:


> I have really bad feet and ankle issues. About a year ago I had several arthritic bones in one ankle removed and replaced with screws and wires and a compression staple. Mostly I can only wear specialty orthopedic shoes. The SAS are the only slip resistant shoes I have found that are as comfortable for me as my orthopedic sneakers. And compared to orthopedic shoes the prices are reasonable. The leather is good quality. It's is heavy duty but still breathes. I always end up wearing out the soles before the leather.


I also buy SAS dress shoes. Same thing. Orthopedic level construction and attention to foot and posture health in the design. I can't wear normal normal dress shoes and orthopedic dress shoes are usually ugly as sin. The SAS shoes don't make me feel like a nursing home resident but are comfortable for when I need to look nice.


----------

